# New, just wanted to say hi =o)



## Lyquidphyre (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi, I'm new here but not new to aquariums in general. Less than a year ago I aquired a 75gal set up completely ready to grow plants (came with eco-complete, 200 watt bulb, nutrients, canister filter and CO2).. Over the course of the year Ive purchased plants.. some grew, some didn't... others just flat out disappeared! 
I am here because I just moved... and when breaking down my tank I put what was left of my plants in a bowl (with water)... and moving was.. well.. horrific and all of those plants died.
So now I want to do this correctly this time... make smart plant choices/purchases and have an awesome looking aquarium.

Random info about myself and my tanks-
I'm a 21 year old college student in Denton.. I attend the University of North Texas and within a year I will recieve a BA in Biology and Chemistry and a teaching certificate. I have two 29gals (1- two SA puffers, 2- one angel, two kissing gouramis and a blue gourami) and a 75gal (I mentioned above) with too many fish to list. I also have a cat and a dog! I am also a member of aquariumadvice.com but Im here because I feel I would like to connect with more people locally.

Sorry for the long post, thanks for reading =o)


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Howdy Liquidphyre and welcome to APC! Have you acquired more plants for the 75 yet or is that something still in the planning stages?


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

hi there!
welcome to the area. we're having a dfwapc meeting in july--you should come and meet people face to face. we also are good at spreading the love of plants around.
talk to you soon,
kris


----------



## Lyquidphyre (Jun 21, 2005)

What I would love to do is get a bunch of plants at once and plant them... but considering I don't have much money.. I will take what I can get and plant them as I get them.

I would love to come to one of the meetings, but currently I don't have the extra money to spare for a membership. Maybe in a few weeks or so.. but until then I get to stare at my plantless tank.. and watch my odessa barbs chase my angels while thinking to myself "They didn't do that when I had plants in there" =oP

Do you have any planting suggestions? I have pictures of my tank in various stages of rearranging plants/decor
I just never know what to do!


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome Lyquidphyre! When you get the chance, I highly recommend you join us! The DFWAPC is a great bunch of folks!

Don't worry about about what your tank should look like. Just let it evolve!


----------



## An t-iasg (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi there Lyquidphyre! :wave:

I agree totally with Avalon! Don't worry about your new planted tank right away. I just started two totally planted tanks a few days ago. They look pretty bad right now, lol...I know my tank isn't going to look like Takashi Amano's, or even the show tank at the hatchery I go to. I will be patient and let the tank evolve, as hard as that will be at first, plus I don't want to stress the fish by too much rearranging. My terrestrial, perennial garden didn't evolve in one season -- it took three or four years to look good. I know a planted tank won't take that long, lol -- but it will come together!


----------



## Lyquidphyre (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your words of wisdom... I guess you can't be impatient with this stuff! My problem is Ill get a plant and think "this would look better where that other plant is" heh

Hey, An t-iasg.. don't I know ya from somewhere


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey,
Welcome to the the forums. Are you originally from DFW? When you are able definately invest in the club. It is well worth it . I believe it's $20 for a year long membership. Maybe we can suggest to ricky (president) for a student discount (j/k). 
Adios,

David


----------



## An t-iasg (Jun 3, 2005)

Lyquidphyre said:


> Hey, An t-iasg.. don't I know ya from somewhere


 :rock: It's a small world, after all! (real and cyber!)


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

*Student Discount*

There is a student discount. Its the thing where you the student, comes by a meeting and get some plants. You go home , grows too many of them (simply because of all the secrets you found out in one DFWAPC meeting), sells them on Aquabid, eBay, etc. You come back to the next meeting cash in hand along with excess overgrowth from your trimmings and join up all legal like. Its aqua economics. Its how the world works in a bait bowl.



david lim said:


> Maybe we can suggest to ricky (president) for a student discount (j/k).


----------



## Lyquidphyre (Jun 21, 2005)

Ricky Cain said:


> There is a student discount. Its the thing where you the student, comes by a meeting and get some plants. You go home , grows too many of them (simply because of all the secrets you found out in one DFWAPC meeting), sells them on Aquabid, eBay, etc. You come back to the next meeting cash in hand along with excess overgrowth from your trimmings and join up all legal like. Its aqua economics. Its how the world works in a bait bowl.


Now that I can do =oP


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

cold, ricky, cold.


----------

